# New Guy Needing a lil Help Please?



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

hello, 
i am gonna start building a loft in a couple days just need a few questioned answered if u veterans dont mind? first im in new orleans and we have alot of humidity, we also have alot of HOT sun, and in winter we have wet humid cold days. 
with that said, i am curious 
1) how "open" the loft should be. will only be around 4x4x3. i saw the plans for the scotts universal pigeon loft. no? yes? maybe, but? im just worried about the humidity if the loft is to closed in but i also want to keep good air flow for the hot summers we have. any ideas?

2)i was gonna put it next to the house, but the area only gets sunshine until around 2 - 2:30 . thought that would be better than constant hot sunshine. am i correct?

3) should i use treated wood? i saw a gentleman that used bare plywood but he stained the outside. i was just afraid that the chemicals will first of harm the birds and also some of that treated stuff is wet as hell causing moisture issues? maybe use bare wood, stain the outside and paint the inside with a good exterior semigloss or gloss for easier cleaning but, using treated 4x4 legs?? 

4) i guess if i wanted to go with 4 closed walls (plywood) with a trap on the front door, a low and high vent (maybe 15" x 10") on the right and back walls, and nice aviary on the left (the whole height of the loft) with some nice perches for hangin out. lol and of course the bottom would be wire with a removable pan for cleaning. last the roof being clear tinted corrugated plastic. 

any help here would be appreciated to the fullest ! thank u so much ! GOD BLESS


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

You'll want lots of ventilation. If you enclose your loft the way you describe, make sure you build a large aviary.

Might want to simply paint the loft instead of worrying about the chemicals.


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

by paint u mean bare wood ? u cant paint treated wood right?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes you can paint treated wood, my aviary is treated and i pained it. You should let it dry out first, don't paint it when you get it right from the store when its wet.


----------

